# Crag hotel, Malaysia - April 2008



## Raz333 (Apr 30, 2008)

The Crag hotel atop Penang Hill first opened for business in 1929 by the famous
Sarkies brothers, these were the same brothers behind such hotels as the Raffles in
Singapore and the Strand hotel in Rangoon.

The Crag saw good business up to the start of WW2, after which it was left abandoned.
In 1955 the Upland school then took up residence, it was a school for planters children.
Around the 70's the Upland School relocated to new facilities leaving the Crag abandoned
right up until this day.

The original Crag hotel comprised of several chalets for guests dotted around the main
building, these were all linked by winding pathways and lush planting. The main building
had dinning rooms, entertainment and lounge areas.


----------



## King Al (Apr 30, 2008)

Great pics as always Raz, like that stair case


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 30, 2008)

cool. i love the 2nd shot


----------



## zimbob (Apr 30, 2008)

Another quality one Raz!

I love the way stuff out with you tends to be untouched, apart from the ravages of time


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2008)

Another fabulous location. Yes, I agree with KA about that staircase...really lovely. Love the history of the place too. Cheers for that.


----------



## Raz333 (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, this was one of those rare sites in Malaysia where
you felt like you walked back in time due to its state of preservation. I think its
condition has a lot to do with the slightly cooler air up in the hills.


----------

